# Sleeping Accommodations



## Floyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Does a "roomette" have a bath in it? I just booked my first AMTRAK vacation a few weeks ago and paid the final payment today. When I asked the agent today if our sleeping room will have a bath in it, she hesitated and finally answered, "Yes." To Make sure, I asked if we will have deluxe sleeping quarters, to which she hesitated again and replied, "Yes." She did not sound confident of her answern and my Tour Program from AMTRAK says I have a "Roomette."


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 13, 2007)

Floyd said:


> Does a "roomette" have a bath in it? I just booked my first AMTRAK vacation a few weeks ago and paid the final payment today. When I asked the agent today if our sleeping room will have a bath in it, she hesitated and finally answered, "Yes." To Make sure, I asked if we will have deluxe sleeping quarters, to which she hesitated again and replied, "Yes." She did not sound confident of her answer and my Tour Program from AMTRAK says I have a "Roomette."


We have to know which train you will be on to answer the question. Some do have bath type facilities and others don't. From where to where are you going?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 13, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Floyd said:
> 
> 
> > Does a "roomette" have a bath in it? I just booked my first AMTRAK vacation a few weeks ago and paid the final payment today. When I asked the agent today if our sleeping room will have a bath in it, she hesitated and finally answered, "Yes." To Make sure, I asked if we will have deluxe sleeping quarters, to which she hesitated again and replied, "Yes." She did not sound confident of her answer and my Tour Program from AMTRAK says I have a "Roomette."
> ...



Actually I am not sure what you mean by "bath". If you mean "shower" than, no, you will have a shower available down the hall but not in your room

As to whether you will have a private lavatory and toilet, the roomettes on double desk equipment know as "Superliners " you do not.---you would go down the hall for that. . On single level sleepers known as Viewliners, the roomettes do have them. .So, as MrfSS said ,let us know where you are going and we can tell you which type of equipment it would have.


----------



## Floyd (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the interest. I finally discovered from AMTRAK that an agent had told me incorrectly that I had deluxe sleeping accommodations when I did not. I have since upgraded to include deluxe sleeping quarters with a shower in the room, on my trip from Mineola, TX, to New York, Ny.


----------



## printman2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

That trip requires at least two trains. The first being the Texas Eagle which is Superliner (double deck) equipment.

The second train (transfer in Chicago) is probably the Lakeshore Limited which is single level equipment. Do you know that you have the "deluxe" for the whole trip (both trains)?

There are other ways to get from Chicago to NY, but this is the most direct.


----------

